# Fulvous Owl + The Importance of Contrast Free Video Tutorial



## Glenn Bartley (Apr 9, 2020)

Here's a beautiful Fulvous Owl from Guatemala. 

This image was so flat looking out of the camera. I filmed a little video on YouTube showing how I go about contrast adjustments for anyone interested.

"The Importance of Contrast" - HERE

Cheers!

Glenn


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Apr 9, 2020)

Your link takes you quite a wee bit into the video, the 't' param has been embedded with the link.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2020)

Great shot!

Thank you for the link. Very interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Apr 9, 2020)

Just finished working my way though this video and a few of your others, I am always looking for ways to improve my post processing technique as I feel that I have some really amazing images that just need a little kick to get them up to spec.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 9, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> Just finished working my way though this video and a few of your others, I am always looking for ways to improve my post processing technique as I feel that I have some really amazing images that just need a little kick to get them up to spec.



I agree about the little kick. What I do, that would be obvious to most anyone, is stand back, so to speak, and ask myself, does this really look natural. I hate over-saturated or over-DR processed or over-anything. Of course this is subjective and obviously not everyone agrees on what is natural and it seems relative to landscapes sometimes folk couldn't care less what natural is. Never the less, that's my perspective.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 9, 2020)

For Glenn. What is your evaluation of this shot in general. I'm not referring to what you had and what you've done to it, which is impressive, but rather where it ranks relative to the best and worst of what you consider your shots worthy of display or that you're most proud of. As an amateur I'm always interested in the feedback as I try to improve. With the present virus situation, I happen to be going over old neglected photos and trying to process them better but also trying to discard many that I might have thought worthy back in the day.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Apr 9, 2020)

One person's natural is another person's flat. One person's pop is another person's overprocessed. It's a matter of personal taste, and everyone is entitled to their taste. We have just had a discussion about this for moon shots.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 9, 2020)

AlanF said:


> One person's natural is another person's flat. One person's pop is another person's overprocessed. It's a matter of personal taste, and everyone is entitled to their taste. We have just had a discussion about this for moon shots.



Of course but there are still ranges that many people accept as "natural" vs. gaudy awful. Wildlife photos for the most part tend to be reasonably well done, but landscapes ....

I'm still hoping for Glen's personal assessment of this particular shot.

Jack


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Apr 12, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> For Glenn. What is your evaluation of this shot in general. I'm not referring to what you had and what you've done to it, which is impressive, but rather where it ranks relative to the best and worst of what you consider your shots worthy of display or that you're most proud of. As an amateur I'm always interested in the feedback as I try to improve. With the present virus situation, I happen to be going over old neglected photos and trying to process them better but also trying to discard many that I might have thought worthy back in the day.
> 
> Jack



I'm quite please with this image. Great perch, nice pose, cool bird.

Images shot at night will always be "flat" as you say. But I think that is acceptable for nocturnal images.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 12, 2020)

Glenn Bartley said:


> I'm quite please with this image. Great perch, nice pose, cool bird.
> 
> Images shot at night will always be "flat" as you say. But I think that is acceptable for nocturnal images.


Thanks, that is what I was looking for (wasn't me though, implying flat). I find it tough sometimes not to throw out images and on a different day much gets tossed. Sometimes the "Great perch, nice pose, cool bird" aspect of a photo gets diminished by the less than perfect technical quality. Lighting is everything but often we just don't have it.

Jack


----------

